# Can't Access MyTime for Target



## Redjar (Jun 23, 2022)

I am currently on leave because of COVID. When I tried to access MyTime for Target today to see my schedule for the week of July 3-9, the site said I do not have access. Could this be because I am on leave? Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 24, 2022)

Redjar said:


> I am currently on leave because of COVID. When I tried to access MyTime for Target today to see my schedule for the week of July 3-9, the site said I do not have access. Could this be because I am on leave? Has anyone experienced this?


Yes. Contact hr.


----------

